# Model engine casting kits



## dparker (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello all:
I received a e-mail telling me that there are a few different model engine kits available from Oregon Gears site.
Google in oregon gears and go to the (GEARS store) to see the ones available. These kits all seem to be in aluminum castings.

The Oregon Gears show will be on September 19th and 20th 2009 in Portland OR , the address can be seen on the site as well as some pictures of past shows. A show well worth seeing!
This is a kit I bought a few years back.
http://www.youtube.com/v/6tN2oEhV3TY
This kit was in brass or aluminum at that time.
don


----------

